# 1600s Music Lovers Club



## s k (Dec 24, 2008)

Baroque music is so awesome.


----------



## Philly (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, more Trolling, you are very predictable, s k.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll join. :3 1600s had lots of good stuff.


----------

